# Brian Strain



## JSB

Does anyone know or knew him?  He was an instructor in a small town in Post Falls ID.  I went to him for roughly 18 months while living in ID,before moving back to california, this took place in 1996/97. I have not seen him since .  I was mostly a TKD student (10 yrs)  but moved to ID with the new wife, now ex wife and his studio was right down the street so I signed up.  But I was just curious how he is and such. That 18 mos was the most educational and fun time I ever had in MA.  

Thanks,
     JSB


----------



## girlbug2

You might try a search on Facebook. Lots of old friends have resurfaced for me that way.


----------



## ackks10

This is at the Ed Parker`s Karate Studio in Garden Grove,Ca. in 1968.  Front row going rt.to lft. Brian Strain,
Wayne Collier, Dale Walker, Bob Mitchell, Bob White,
Second row going rt. to lft. Wayne Roberts, Dennis Romner,
Guy Shwab, David Gonzales, Jeff English, Joe Longo, and Bob Perry.


----------



## JSB

ackks10 said:


> This is at the Ed Parker`s Karate Studio in Garden Grove,Ca. in 1968. Front row going rt.to lft. Brian Strain,
> Wayne Collier, Dale Walker, Bob Mitchell, Bob White,
> Second row going rt. to lft. Wayne Roberts, Dennis Romner,
> Guy Shwab, David Gonzales, Jeff English, Joe Longo, and Bob Perry.


 
Ya thats a younger him alright, cool picture.  It was my understanding he was quite the competitive fighter in his day.


----------



## Big Don

While I've never heard of him, I had to stop by and say, he has a cool name.


----------



## Bob White

Brian Strain was one of the best competitors in the sport in the late 60`s and early 70`s. Bob Mitchell, Brian Strain, and I all tested for our blacks together with Mr. Parker at the Santa Monica school. We fought together on Mr. Parker`s IKKA team for many years. Brian Strain had victories over some of the best including Benny Urquidez, Darnel Garcia, etc. The list of his accomplishments would fill many pages. Professor Strain was once the vice-president of the Ed Parker schools. He currently lives in Lake Havasu, Az.


----------



## Bob White

More on Brian Strain. There is a tradition in kenpo where you pass your belt to upcoming black belts who you have a personal interest in. When Steve Hearring RIP earned his black belt, Brian Strain gave his original black belt to him. Years later, Steve Hearring had a very talented brown belt testing for his black. Steve Hearring gave the same belt to him that day. That talented brown belt was Frank Trejo, who became one of the best in kenpo.


----------



## yorkshirelad

What a great piece of history! I have a photo of David Nuuhiwa teaching Rote and Sandal Parker back in the 60s in Mr White's studio. The photo was given to me by Joe and Florence Parker just before Joe Parker's death. 
It's humbling to realize that Mr White was teaching fulltime almost twenty years before I was born.


----------



## JSB

Bob White said:


> Brian Strain was one of the best competitors in the sport in the late 60`s and early 70`s. Bob Mitchell, Brian Strain, and I all tested for our blacks together with Mr. Parker at the Santa Monica school. We fought together on Mr. Parker`s IKKA team for many years. Brian Strain had victories over some of the best including Benny Urquidez, Darnel Garcia, etc. The list of his accomplishments would fill many pages. Professor Strain was once the vice-president of the Ed Parker schools. He currently lives in Lake Havasu, Az.


 
Thank you sir, Im glad to hear all of this. I remember when moving up there since I was a TKD student before joining his school. He wanted me to spar with a kid named Cody one of his best fighters to give Cody the feel of other style fighters. And boy did we go at it.

Would you know who I speak of? Id say in 1996 he was maybe 15 to 17, Brown Belt and the year before he did real well in L.B.


----------



## Bob White

Cody received his black belt and is currently serving in the Marines. He is certainly a fine young man and an excellent kenpo black belt.
Bob White


----------



## JSB

Bob White said:


> Cody received his black belt and is currently serving in the Marines. He is certainly a fine young man and an excellent kenpo black belt.
> Bob White


 
Outstanding!!! When you see or talk with them again, please let them know Jeff from California says Hello. Big guy/ Black gi/ Red Belt at the time. Mr. Strain would let me where my gi and belt when I sparred with CODY. Never told me why, I just think it was for the other students, so they wouldnt say Hey why is a brand student get to spar with our best fighters, why we have to start with the basics. Little did they know I started with the basics to. Just on different nights and I would wear a white belt.   

Thanks for all the info. Mr. Strain truly did make an impression on me as you can tell, 14 years after the fact!!!!!


----------



## Bob White

What a great piece of history! I have a photo of David Nuuhiwa teaching Rote and Sandal Parker back in the 60s in Mr White's studio. The photo was given to me by Joe and Florence Parker just before Joe Parker's death. 
It's humbling to realize that Mr White was teaching fulltime almost twenty years before I was born.

Thanks for reminding me. I would enjoy seeing the picture.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## yorkshirelad

Bob White said:


> It's humbling to realize that Mr White was teaching fulltime almost twenty years before I was born.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me. I would enjoy seeing the picture.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White


 
I meant to say "20 years before I began my Kenpo journey". I have no desire to be 22 again.

I'll make a copy and drop it off at your studio Mr White. I don't know exactly where you are, but I know you're in Costa Mesa, so you can't be more than a few miles away. It would be interesting to know who the other people in the photo are.


----------



## Bob White

Please let me know when you can stop by. I would like to show you around our school and we can talk about the people in the picture. This picture is from the first Ed Parker school in Orange County and many of the people in the picture helped make Ed Parker`s Kenpo become more well known and respected in the martial arts competitive arenas. Bob Perry, in the upper right corner of the picture was known as the "Voice of the Internationals", for many years. Many of the people in the picture are on the original family tree of Mr. Parker`s. 
I look forward to your visit.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Michael Strain

JSB said:


> Does anyone know or knew him?  He was an instructor in a small town in Post Falls ID.  I went to him for roughly 18 months while living in ID,before moving back to california, this took place in 1996/97. I have not seen him since .  I was mostly a TKD student (10 yrs)  but moved to ID with the new wife, now ex wife and his studio was right down the street so I signed up.  But I was just curious how he is and such. That 18 mos was the most educational and fun time I ever had in MA.
> 
> Thanks,
> JSB


I'm his kid brother Michael, and he's actually thinking of coming out of retirement and opening up a school again.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU

Michael Strain said:


> I'm his kid brother Michael, and he's actually thinking of coming out of retirement and opening up a school again.


Nothing is wrong with that. I have been teaching since age 30 and I am now 78. Kenpo keeps me fast and limber. I never teach kids, just adults.
Sifu
Puyallup, WA


----------

